# Gems



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

I hate and despise them with a passion, if Toon junior wasn't really happy there I'd pull him out straight away.

Hate them.

Send your kids anywhere, but never to gems.

Edited to add, the teachers (up to head) are great btw, it's the management of the company that is seriously lacking. Those "people" don't give a hoot about your child, all they want is your money.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice rant, care to explain?


----------

